# [Video] Square-1 adj Parity Execution



## Neo63 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just thought I'd post a video of me executing parity on square-1. I used to use this as my only parity fix so I can do it pretty fast. I think my pb is around 3.2


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 15, 2010)

My record is 7.8 I think, but I'm not very good at finger tricks on Square-1.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah I remember the days when I could do adj parity at speed. But who needs it, huh?


----------

